# what can you take to shows



## dahlski (Feb 8, 2009)

My Question is I dabble in the craft do mostly turkey tails and alot of antler mounts.

I have come up with my own plaque design for small deer racks that I believe is unique and primo.

I get alot of compliments on my mounting work but also my wood work.

Is there an am dev or just pro? Is there a comp for plaque mounts?

Do you havto be a certified tax to enter or be a member?

I only mount for family and friends and myself.

I would love to do it more but can,t afford the training.

Any guys around here are less than friendy to showing a potential competeter. I would to I guess.

Have tons of books and vids really want to jump to fish. I can paint jigs I make that are 1/80th of an ounce w/an airbrush or by hand. Just hard to take the plunge.

thanks in advance if I could figure it out I would post pics of some work.


----------



## Custom Artist (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, there is a Novice division. But, there is not a catagory for just antler or tails. I am not sure about membership. I have not checked on that.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

There ar serveral different divisions.

Yes you have to be a member of the MTA to enter a piece.

Look up the Michigan Taxidermy Association.

Also check out taxidermy.net.


----------

